# DESIRED TEXT IN QUERY FILED DATA



## Shafique

HELLO EVERYONE
i create an union query of five queries. in my union query i want add a field of every query's name or something else as  another filed data.

any solution


----------



## welshgasman

Just add "QueryN" AS Queryname, where N is the number of the query, or whatever you like really to each of the queries.


----------



## Shafique

welshgasman said:


> Just add "QueryN" AS Queryname, where N is the number of the query, or whatever you like really to each of the queries.


THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH


----------

